# Persian: کاکل



## seitt

Greetings,

According to my dictionary, کاکل = lock of hair.

However, in one of the series I think it was used as an insult. In this case, what does it mean? Stupid? Nasty?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

I think you was heard گاگول, not كاكل. The meaning of گاگول is 'stupid'.


----------



## turkcurious

Yes. it might be گاگول.
اسکل is another modern word./oskol/ : barmy, not the full shilling


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Si‏! ‏‎ ‎‏ ‏فکل،کاکل‎ kakol ou fokol veulent dire "les cheveux".en général les cheveux bien coiffés par les jeunes ! Employer ce mot n'est pas très poliment ! ‎‏ ‏Ex ‎پسره عین دخترا ‏آرایش کرده بود و با کاکل بلندو ژل زده اومده بود دانشگاه همه دخترا بهش می خندیدن !،‏


----------



## seitt

many thanks to all, very helpful indeed


----------



## seitt

Hi again

Would کاکل ever be used to mean 'fringe'? That's the meaning of the Turkish word kakül, which comes from کاکل.

As for the exact meaning of the English word 'fringe', please go to this page:
https://www.google.com.tr/search?q=...6gB1LDsBpfrgegD&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1164&bih=623
On the top row of pictures, photographs 2-5 are particularly typical examples: the fringe of hair covers the woman's forehead almost completely. An older word is 'bangs', but I don't think it's used outside dictionaries any more.

Best Regards

Simon


----------



## searcher123

Yes, it would. If you take a look on *IMANAKBARI* answer, you can see he used it in your meaning previously.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super!


> If you take a look on IMANAKBARI answer, you can see he used it in your meaning previously.


Almost but not quite – the expression he uses in French (bien coiffé) means “well-styled (of hair)”: this may indeed refer to a very neat fringe, but it could refer to other hairstyles too.

For example, the lady in the third picture on this page is definitely “bien coiffé” (i.e. has her hair styled well), but she does not have a fringe:
https://www.google.com.tr/search?q=...tomne-hiver-2008-09-361%2Fdefault.htm;196;250


----------



## searcher123

Well, as you know, I can not understand French  I was pointing to his Persian part and I was thinking the Persian part is a translation of his French part 
كاكل is not pointing to a specific hairstyle. *This part* of hair (specially of a man's hair and when it is longer than other parts) is called كاكل.


----------



## darush

Hi,

کاکل in ornithology means: crest, tassel or tuft


----------



## colognial

IMANAKBARI said:


> Si‏! ‏‎ ‎‏ ‏فکل،کاکل‎ kakol ou fokol veulent dire "les cheveux".en général les cheveux bien coiffés par les jeunes ! Employer ce mot n'est pas très poliment ! ‎‏ ‏Ex ‎پسره عین دخترا ‏آرایش کرده بود و با کاکل بلندو ژل زده اومده بود دانشگاه همه دخترا بهش می خندیدن !،‏



IMANAKBARI, Hi. Is fokol (sp. probably: faux-col) some feature of the hairdo, or is it some piece of clothing or accessories? 

I think since you're conversant in French perhaps you would care to enlighten me.


----------



## damavand

seitt said:


> Would کاکل ever be used to mean 'fringe'? That's the meaning of the Turkish word kakül, which comes from کاکل.
> As for the exact meaning of the English word 'fringe', please go to this page:
> https://www.google.com.tr/search?q=...6gB1LDsBpfrgegD&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1164&bih=623
> On the top row of pictures, photographs 2-5 are particularly typical examples: the fringe of hair covers the woman's forehead almost completely. An older word is 'bangs', but I don't think it's used outside dictionaries any more.


"fringe" in Farsi is چتری or عروسکیthe pictures you have provided are "chatri" hairdos
and 
"kakol" is the anterior lock of hair ( the part of hair you see in post 9 picture).


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


> "kakol" is the anterior lock of hair ( the part of hair you see in post 9 picture).


Thank you very much; that's a rather extreme example, though. Could you perhaps please find a photo of a کاکل‎ which is nevertheless more normal/everyday i.e. a hairstyle an Iranian might adopt?


----------



## damavand

As you said, the example picture is not a normal hairstyle and in my side of world, I think we would see that on hooligans' heads. I tried to search a reasonable photo but I wasn't successful. Going back to your question, I have to say: "kakol" is the forelock at the front of the head and it is used especially for men but "fringe" is women's hairdo. I am not sure if we use "kakol" for women or no.
I hope Morteza or somebody else can present a normal photo.


----------



## searcher123

damavand said:


> (...)I hope Morteza or somebody else can present a normal photo.


Well, as far as I know, كاكل is not a hairstyle and also is not the forelock at the front of the head. Even if you have a look in Persian dictionaries you will find that كاكل is the part of hair that I showed in my *first picture*. The forelock at the front of the head is called *فكل* (Fokol), not كاكل.


----------



## colognial

searcher123 said:


> ... The forelock at the front of the head is called *فكل* (Fokol), not كاكل.



I doubt this is accurate, searcher123. The word, though it rhymes with 'kaakol', has in fact not got anything to do with hair. It is a detachable collar worn over a blouse or dress. It comes from French and literally means 'false collar'.


----------



## searcher123

colognial said:


> I doubt this is accurate, searcher123. The word, though it rhymes with 'kaakol', has in fact not got anything to do with hair. It is a detachable collar worn over a blouse or dress. It comes from French and literally means 'false collar'.


Yes , you are right. One of the meaning of فكل is پاپيون and if you take a look at some old dictionaries, you can find it too. But it is not the only meaning of فكل. My meaning is a new meaning of فكل and you can find it at updated versions of some old dictionaries such as فرهنگ معين too. At the present, فكل in the meaning of پاپيون is not used (or at least, I have not heard it) and it is used mainly in my meaning. For example:

جوجه فكلي (= بچّه سوسول﴾ا
صبح تا شب جلوي آيينه به فكلاش ور ميره
طرفداراش همه از اين دختر سوسولان كه هميشه يه وجب فكلاشون از جلوي روسري بيرونه
چهارتا دونه شويد داره برا من فكل ميذاره!


----------



## colognial

searcher123 said:


> Yes , you are right. One of the meaning of فكل is پاپيون and if you take a look at some old dictionaries, you can find it too. But it is not the only meaning of فكل. My meaning is a new meaning of فكل and you can find it at updated versions of some old dictionaries such as فرهنگ معين too. At the present, فكل in the meaning of پاپيون is not used (or at least, I have not heard it) and it is used mainly in my meaning. For example:
> 
> جوجه فكلي (= بچّه سوسول﴾ا
> صبح تا شب جلوي آيينه به فكلاش ور ميره
> طرفداراش همه از اين دختر سوسولان كه هميشه يه وجب فكلاشون از جلوي روسري بيرونه
> چهارتا دونه شويد داره برا من فكل ميذاره!



You must be right. The dictionaries do mention as one of the meanings the front part of the hair.


----------

